# You don't have to hang deer to age!



## sb59 (Oct 7, 2015)

It will age just fine on it's back if necessary! For all you early season deer hunters if you have an old chest or stand up freezer & you get one of these         (              )  you will turn your old freezer into a very roomy refrigerator. I have been using on myself for several seasons in an old side by side refrigerator that I cut the dividing wall from ( which made it roomier but turned it to a freezer ) & aging deer is much less of a hassle not that I don't care how warm it gets outside. It can also be used with an air conditioner & a well insulated room to create a walk in cooler.


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 7, 2015)

Cool  when I was a kid ( many moons ago ) we hanged our deer in the barn ( so the wild life could not get to it) it was cold enough then that u could do that for 2 or 3 days no problem. But know it just don't get that cold long anymore.  Oh well part of living in MS. Lol I am going to try this


----------



## sb59 (Oct 7, 2015)

I'm no youngster myself, & the last thing I wanted was to lose a deer to a hot day after busting my butt to get it home. Wiring was very easy, I cut a short heavy duty extension cord in half & put the control between. You can set the on off diff. to any spread within 10 degrees if memory serves. I can hang 2- adult doe or small racked bucks side by side in my box. I must only remove the lower legs at the knees. If I had the space to spare I would build & insulate a plywood walk in & use an air conditioner. Many plans on the net. Also if you need help with basic wiring search the control on you tube. Many vids.


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 7, 2015)

Thanks looking in to it now


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 7, 2015)

i don't age deer at all,in archery season in pa. if i get one i skin it,bone in out except for hind legs i save them to brine and smoke for hams and freeze all the meat the same day,in rifle season when i get them early i do them the same day,if it's late in the day i'll hang over night,when i thaw the meat to cook i'll soak it in salt water a couple hours to get some of the blood out.


----------



## hank2000 (Oct 7, 2015)

Not bad the controller on Amazon only $45.  But not primed will have to pay shipping dang.  Lol.  Now all I have to do is find a refer. Not going to use my meat curing frig.  Thanks for the heads up


----------

